# mild ohss after transfer?!



## jome (Feb 5, 2006)

Wonder if anyone knows what to think, I had a lot of pain after egg retrieval, but was ok for transfer, had 2 embies transferred on thursday 20th. Had to go for blood test on Friday 28th - day 8pt, and again coming Tuesday 2/12 for the final blood test and result. 
Anyway, the day before my day 8pt blood test my tummy was still big and getting bigger again with bloating and I had to come home from my evening class as I was a bit dizzy and very uncomfortable. The doc checked me over when I went for my blood test and diagnosed mild OHSS - she said not to get too excited yet, but that it often means you're pregnant if it occurrs after transfer. She prescribed a weeks rest and lots of protein rich foods.
Yesterday was Saturday and I didn't move from the couch as I was too uncomfortable, but today I'm slightly less uncomfortable, so thinking maybe it's all over after all...
Does mild ohss get better even if you are pregnant? not sure whether I was pregnant, but now it's all stopped...

Let me know your ideas! Thanks and good luck to all testing soon..
jomexx


----------



## Penelope (Nov 26, 2008)

Jome,

I can't answer your question, but just wanted to say that I experienced something very similar.  

I'm having ICSI, my EC was 18 Nov and ET (2) on 21 November.  

I was in quite a bit of pain after EC and about three-five days after the ET I got very bloated, uncomfortable, a bit breathless and with pains in my legs.  I got quite optimistic because I thought it was mild late-onset OHSS which is caused by HCG and if it starts late then likelihood is that the HCG is being produced because the embryos have implanted (so not due to the HCG injection).  Also having been making sure to drink lots and have protein rich food, also making sure to keep moving a bit due to risk of thrombosis.  But yesterday and today the bloating and discomfort is less so I'm now worried that I've lost the embies.  I went to the clinic at 9 this morning for a pregnancy test (blood test - this was as scheduled).  I should get the results around lunchtime at the earliest.  I will let you know how it goes.  
Lots of Love,
Penelope


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Good luck Penelope


----------



## jome (Feb 5, 2006)

well, i got my bfp! shocked, but at least it explains my huge bloated tummy.. they almost kept me in for the ohss, but i'm allowed to stay at home for now as long as I rest rest rest rest rest... more bloodwork on Sunday..

good luck with your test, apparently if you get ohss post transfer it's 80% chance pregnancy!

jome


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

hi jome,

I have been diagnosed with mild/moderate ohss. This happend 2days poat EC... ET was yesterday and still it still went ahead.....i had my bloods taken yesterday and i got the result today that my blood has gotten thicker.. did this happen to u? I'm really worried that it is gonna effect implantation or something. Congratulations on Ur BFP!!


----------



## annienez (Apr 30, 2008)

hello ff

this is me too , i am 2 dpt and mt stomach is getting more swollen . is this mild ohss ?

i am slightly constipated but not in too much pain just bloated uncomfortable

any advivce what to do amnd what does this mean

Anni


----------



## jome (Feb 5, 2006)

if you get dizzy or feel sick or the bloating gets unbearably huge, call your doctor, or go to the ER, even if it's the middle of the night! 
you need to keep it under control, I'm on strict bedrest and lots of protein and fluids...

good luck!
jomex


----------



## loubey31 (Apr 8, 2007)

Hi, 
    Congrats on your BFP   , I too have got OHSS was diagnosed mon 24th with a BFP also, 10 days after tranfer its not nice , i was rushed into hospital though as my urine output was not good and i was very breathless and bloated, iv spent 6 days in hospital and came home it seems to have settled but i have to measure my stomach and weight twice a day and keep a fluid input output chart and im on daily heparin injections for another 2 weeks!!
      Hope you feeling better soon but ring you clinic or go to hospital if it gets any worse. I go back to see consultant wed 10th, she says i should be back to normal by 12th week of pregnancy as this is when your ovaries stop doin the work and the babies placenta takes over. 
            Hope this helps take care luv louise xxx


----------



## jome (Feb 5, 2006)

thanks louise, actually i'm doing a lot better already after all the bedrest i've had all week and the fluids and protein. i had to go for a check up with my doctor this morning and the ultrasound showed a lot less fluids in my tummy now and i feel a lot more comfortable.. she's taken hcg too, so will find out how i'm doing tomorrow morning..

my blood was ok and it was mild ohss, so i was allowed to stay at home.. i was worried yesterday that the pg might not be developing as the ohss was slowly getting less and less, but apparently it has to go one way or the other.. i think if it's worse than mild ohss it can last a long time..

the resting has really helped..
jome


----------



## loubey31 (Apr 8, 2007)

Hi Jome 
  Glad your starting to feel better, i am too slowly but still on strict rest untill next appointment, so lots of xmas films and day time tv  
    Take care louise x


----------

